# My cdrw is not working after using cdrecord

## roblov

Hi. I used cdrecord in dummy mode to simulate the burning of an audio cd. As the simulation was going without problems i stopped it. It stopped. But now my cdrw does not worl anymore. It does not work with any program. Furthermore, i get the following messages at startup:

```
hdc: DW-224E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1658kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: packet command error: error=0x34 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)

  (reserved error code) -- (asc=0x57, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was:

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

```

I think that my drive gets detected but there seems to be an input/output error. Does anybody know how i can fix my drive? Please help me. I hope i have not messed it up badly.

----------

## TerranAce007

It doesn't work when you try to burn, or you can't mount cds either? Try running cdrecord as root. What does k3b do when you try to burn? Additionally, do you have ide-scsi  emulation enabled in the kernel? Can you boot another OS, such as a Windows partition or a livecd such as Knoppix, to test the drive there?

Make sure your system is updated and properly configured. Once you check your config is ok, if it doesn't work in another OS, chances are your drive just crapped out and you need a new one. That is unlikely though, depending on who makes your computer...?

The "hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } " looks familiar. I used to get it at boot, but it eventually went away after an emerge -avuD world. I think it was something with udev. Try searching the forums and google to see if you can find anything useful.

----------

## roblov

I can't mount cds either. I tried running cdrecord as root and it doesn't work either. I didn't have scsi emulation activated when my cdrw failed though it is compiled in the kernel. I never needed it and it worked fine that way.

I did not try to boot a cd at startup, i will try that next. I can't boot Windows since i don't have it on my machine.

I hope i have not messed it up.

By the way, i have a Toshiba Satellite 2430-S255 notebook.

Thanks.

----------

## TerranAce007

Do you get any error message a the POST screen before the bootloader starts? You may only see a toshiba logo if silent mode is on, but check the BIOS and see if the drive has any problems. If you can't get the livecd to boot, I would contact the RMA dept...

----------

## roblov

Hi. I can't boot livecds. No, i don't get any error messages before the grub splashscreen. The BIOS shows the name of the drive as it has always done. That gave me a little hope but not much since i can't even boot a live cd. What do you suggest?

By the way, what is the RMA dept.?

Thanks.

----------

## TerranAce007

What exactly happens when you try to boot a livecd? I assume that you set the BIOS to boot from the cd drive before the hard disk?

Most modern laptops use universal cd-rw drives which are removable and can be swapped for removeable hard drives and batteries and the like. Pop the drive out (with the system off, of course...) and see if it has anything like bent pins on the connections or any other visible damage. If you have, or can borrow from a friend, another cd-rw drive to test out, you can see if it is the drive or something inside the computer thats causing the problem. If not, you could try taking it to a local computer/electronics store and see if they can take a look. Most of the time, though, retail stores only cover their systems for 30-90 days and then tell you to call the manufacturer for warranty service thereafter. Its worth a shot though...

RMA stands for return merchandise authorization. Usually when you contact tech support and tell them you have a broken computer, they issue you an RMA number, which is just a case number. Then you box up the computer, or maybe just the cd drive, write the RMA number on the box, and ship it back, then they send you a new one several weeks later. As long as the computer is under warranty and theres no blatant evidence that you dropped it or took it for a swim, it shouldn't cost you anything but time and shipping. Just don't tell them about any aquatic adventures or anything like that, unless you like shooting yourself in the foot...

----------

## TerranAce007

BTW, make sure you back up your data if you have to ship it off. They might say its your fault since your not running windows and blame the problem on the "unsupported software," but make sure and call bullsh*t on them if they do. If its a hardware problem, it doesn't matter what software your running.

If you can't tell, I have had some unpleasant experiences with tech support people in the past, or more accurately, they had unpleasant experiences with me...  :Wink: 

----------

## roblov

When i set the BIOS to boot from the cd in the first place, i sense no spinning movement of the cd. After that, the BIOS gives control of the booting to GRUB and a normal startup sequence begins. My cd-rw is recognized by the BIOS and by the Linux kernel since i can see the vendor name, model and revision code in the first screen when i turn my laptop on and in the Linux boot sequence (if i use scsi emulation. If i don't use it, i get some input/output error.)

I also tried to listen to an audio cd with my computer turned off using the controls on the front panel but that didn't work. So, as time goes by, i'm starting to convince myself that my cd-rw is dead and there's nothing more to do but bury it. Maybe i'll do what you suggest (taking it out and checking for bent pins or things like that) but i don't know if it will come alive again.

I hope it's not expensive to replace this with a new one. My warranty is over since i bought this machine in April 2003.

I'm really angry that i broke a cd-rw by doing something so innocent as aborting a writing simulation with cdrecord! I don't have the faintest idea why such a thing happens!

Well, thanks for your attention. Please keep in touch through this thread...

----------

## TerranAce007

 *Quote:*   

> I don't have the faintest idea why such a thing happens! 

 

Well, Shit happens... Anything mechanical won't last forever, especially in a laptop, where it gets bumped around a lot.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827152069

As you can see, slim DVD+RW drives won't set you back too much these days. Regular CD-RW/DVD-ROM combo drives should be even cheaper.

----------

## roblov

Ok, thanks. 70 dollars approximately on the net. I hope they don't cost more here.

----------

